# mini spinning reels



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes,we've all seen fishos chasing bream with their 1967 k-tel 6500 sized reel and whipper snipper line attached to a tomato stake.
Well 20 years on,I've got into 500 sized reels and 2-4-6lb line.One is a pflueger,another is a mini tica matched to a spaghetti noodle surecatch im8.
Now I also have a daiwa 500 spinmatic.Does anyone believe in micro reels for estuaries?Do they experience inferior casting distances or line twist?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have only ever used 2500 size spinning reels for estuary and light bay work with 6lb fireline. I have a mate however that uses a 1000 size okuma with 2lb braid for bream and bass. Im not sure why? it doesnt seem to effect the performance of his fishing..... his still crap


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The highend trend seems to be toward larger but shallow spools. A larger spool means better casting distance and less chance of wind knots. Shallow means less waste filling it. If you're chasing bream, trout etc you don't need much line but still want the casting distance you can get from a 2000-3000 size reel


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I find the 1kilo line too hard to tie knots in eyesight-wise especially dawn/dusk so I never went for a 500/1000 reel mainly for that reason but they are good sport. Out at lion island last week on a stinkboat was chucking plastics into a big school of salmon - it was quite funny watching the fight my mate had on a ***** with a 1000 reel and 2lb braid...until it took so long to land the school had buggered off :? :roll:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The two main reels I use are a 1000 Penn accord and a 1500 Okuma v- system. The okuma is actually smaller than the pen, has a skinny spool and holds just 125 yards of 4 lb braid, very smooth reel ( you gotta love 13 bearings ). The penn has a larger spool and holds a fair bit more line. Haven't noticed one casting better than the other, it more depends on the size of the line and the weight of the lure. As far as line twist, I occasionally get wind nots, but I think thats more to do with not spooling the line tight enough and for the most part I can pull the knots out easily....but not always. I dont just use them for bream but bay squire and what ever else I can catch out the front of Redcliffe.

Would I go smaller than Okuma probably not, but for catching fish under 4 kg its fine, certainly makes the fight a lot more interesting.
The picture is with 8 lb braid which is fully spooled with 80 mtrs.









53 cm Squire.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I've noticed in Shimanos new range of reels their 1000 size body is slightly smaller than their older models, but their spools are the same size. I've never found any need to go smaller than a 1000. I've thought that casting distance would suffer. Though a 500 size outfit would be good for Trout spinning in small streams.


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

I love my stella1000fh, just fantastic, although I did have linelay issues for a while, however I have fixed that, casts a mile even with unweighted plastics, and has had its fair share of big fish on it also, cheers Justin.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Penn micro spinning reel.

Use it mostly if we go for a family (non fishing) trip, leave it, & a light 2 piece rod in the car to flick a few lures around.

Have found it pretty good for regulation flatty / bream etc.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Good points .....,for storing a little rod in the footwell of your car for emergency fishing opportunities,through to turning a bream into a *****;I just like micro reels ,skinny rods and little hooks/lures/plastics..more hookups/sensitivity/fun like the principle of braid etc....Yes,a 2000 is the common way for me too...However,most people seem to dig slaying Mothra with an air rifle,and thus love quality micro set ups .I feel that 80 metres of 6lb line or less lb gets many estuarine species.I'm surprised more people don't use 1000 and smaller sized reels.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

colzinho said:


> I find the 1kilo line too hard to tie knots in eyesight-wise


Hi colzinho

Its not the eyesight...Its the hat    

Cheers
John


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I use the little ones just because its easier on the wrist after a hundred or so casts. Using a decent rod and fireline you can still put some major hurt on some big fish. Wouldnt use it for pelagics, but its fine for most anything else.


----------

